# new cruze.... have a boost question.....



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the Cruze.

As it so happens a number of us have experience running above factory boost on the factory engine. Stock the ECM will allow a max of 16psi of boost but usually only requires about 10-12psi to reach its commanded torque or knock limits.

The two common tuners are VermontTuners, aka VTuners and Trifecta. They run the boost at around 21-23psi adx in most cases with great results and no issues. You can find a dyno thread on here by searching for "dyno master thread" to see some results.


----------



## jeffgreene7 (Feb 15, 2014)

awesome thanks for the info sonic


----------



## jeffgreene7 (Feb 15, 2014)

might be stupid question but im new to this so im going to ask anyways. lol how does a tuner work? is it a universal thing or is it a device that is programed for car only and you just plug in. does it come with setup instructions or do you have to know how to use one and stuff. lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Both Trifecta and VTuner lock the tune to your VIN.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


Just Cruzin'


----------

